# wifi issues on custom kernel



## redhead88 (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't seem to get wifimgr to recognize my correctly configured bwn wifi adapter;

`cat /etc/rc.conf`


```
wlans_bwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
```

`cat /boot/loader.conf | grep bwn`

```
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_lp_ucode_load="YES"
```
`pkg_info |grep wifimgr`

```
wifimgr-1.9         WiFi Networks Manager
```

Does any one have any ideas/fixes for this issue.

*uname -arn* output 

```
FreeBSD porter1750.local 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Sun Feb  5 05:26:28 PST 2012     
root@porter1750.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/bwn  amd64
```

Issue #2

Furthermore the only work around to establishing wifi connectivity is for me to run *w* which at times gives the foolowing erros on tty1


```
sudo wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa-supplicant,conf
Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa-supplicant,conf'.
$ sudo wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
Line 2: failed to parse ssid 'smithbay'.
Line 2: failed to parse ssid 'smithbay'.
Line 3: unknown network field 'key'.
Line 4: WPA-PSK accepted for key management, but no PSK configured.
Line 4: failed to parse network block.
Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'.
```

wpa_supplicant.conf


```
network={
  ssid=smit****
  key=201805****
}
```


Any clues on solving either one or both  of these rather annoying  issue would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Porter


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2012)

The thread title suggests that problem #1 doesn't occur with a GENERIC kernel.  If that's true, then the problem is the custom kernel.  Otherwise, more details are needed on the problem.  Changing the thread title to more accurately reflect the problem helps to attract people who are familiar with it.

#2 (don't put multiple questions in a thread, it makes them less likely to be answered):
`% man wpa_supplicant.conf | less -p ssid`
Pay particular attention to the second sentence.
Also, "key" is not a valid config item.  For WPA, it's psk.


----------

